# Can my label be both FTC and CPSIA compliant?



## Marite (Feb 18, 2011)

Is this possible? My head is spinning with all of the requirements...


I am starting an infant/toddler clothing line and am planning on getting my designs put on Monag blanks with tagless labels screened/pressed on. Am I going to need a separate label somewhere sewn into the garment that reflects CPSIA compliance aside from my FTC compliant label located on the inside back neck of the shirt?


ANY input would help! Thanks!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Most of the CPSIA related information is in this thread: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/general-t-shirt-selling-discussion/t69913-39.html (that's the last page of the thread)

You definitely need a label in the neckline with the country of origin, material, etc for the FTC requirements. I'm just not sure where the CPSIA stuff stands at the moment.


----------



## Marite (Feb 18, 2011)

Rodney said:


> Most of the CPSIA related information is in this thread: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/general-t-shirt-selling-discussion/t69913-39.html (that's the last page of the thread)


Thanks Rodney - I've combed through that massive thread many times!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Marite said:


> Thanks Rodney - I've combed through that massive thread many times!


If you haven't already, you may want to try posting your question in that thread where it might get more attention from people following the issue who are subscribed to the thread updates.


----------

